#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  group projects for teenagers.

## ChiangMai noon

I'd like to do some sort of project type thing that takes up a long time, is constructive and involves no preparation on my part at all.

Does anyone have any good ideas for teenagers....... around a pre -intermediate level.

----------


## kingwilly

depends? what sort of topic/class ? language? 

what sort of access to resources do u have? library? computer room? internet access?

get them to organise a debate on something, requires them to research, analyse and prepare....

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
I'm thinking of  geography type project.

They can't be relied on to do any research at home.

----------


## kingwilly

get them to make something......

a model of a volcano, test the tsunami effects on various model villages, make a scale model of a map of their home

----------


## phunphin

get them to organise a fake raffle and see who scams the most money.

----------


## in4zip

> ^
> I'm thinking of  geography type project.
> 
> They can't be relied on to do any research at home.


the  only thing that comes to mind is to take them on a field trip to make a map of the surroundings of a chosen location.  Don't have to be accurate!

----------


## benbaaa

Pre-teach/elicit vocab and phrases for talking about movies - comedy, drama, plot, characters, music, effects, etc - and get them to work in groups of 2/3 students.  Get them to think of a movie they've all seen and enjoyed.  Get them to make notes about the film, collect pics of the stars, etc.  Then they present their review in front of the class.  (Classmates have to each write one question they want to know the answer to for the Any Questions? section at the end of the presentation).  The presenters have to speak for an equal length of time.  Give them marks out of 5 for content, interest, accuracy, fluency & confidence, etc.

Could use different topics - favourite band / song / computer game / etc.

----------

